# Lesson Plan Help



## Will Norton (Jan 23, 2012)

I work in a state (SC) that does not have standards for police k-9 teams, their certification, or training. Most of the teams here use USPCA or NAPWDA for their annual certifications. We have started somewhat of a grass roots effort to start state certification standards and have the handlers and trainers course academy approved.
To have the academy approve the handler’s course(s) and trainers course approved we need to submit lesson plans. Does anyone here have a lesson plan they are willing to share, that could be used to form one for our academy? They specifically require:
 · Performance objectives/learning goals. 
· Training outline. 
· Training schedule that provides breakdown of instructional contact hours (credit is not given for lunch, breaks, or lunch speakers).
Any help or guidance in this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey man, im on the same quest, see tactical heel thread, share yr findings please.


----------



## Will Norton (Jan 23, 2012)

I will be glad to share any info i gather. Ill update the post as info comes in.


----------

